# link auf "enter" oder "esc" taste setzen?



## Atti (29. Mai 2002)

guten tag, ich wachte also schweissgebadet nach meinen mittagsschläffchen auf.. im traum war jemand an meinem pc, surfte und sass vor einer seite, drückte die "enter" taste und wurde weitergeleitet. hmm wollt ich auch machen.. ging aber nicht.

nun meine frage : geht sowas? 

habe mir mal eventhandler und dergleichen angeschaut. auf 0-9 und a-z, bei tastendruck irgendeinen link aufrufen ist möglich. aber bei pfeil-esc-enter-tasten?

weiss jemand genauereres und beendet diesen alptraum?


----------



## RedZack (31. Mai 2002)

Ich bin war mir nicht sicher ob man in JS überhaupt Links auf Tasten setzen kann, aber du sagst das es von 0-9 und a-z geht dann glaub ich dir das  Das es in Flash geht weiss ich aber und soweit ich weiss kannst du in Flash auch die Enter- und Esc-Taste belegen.


----------



## gerd87 (23. August 2005)

Mit esc geht es nicht, da du die zu ladende Seite sofort wieder stoppen würdest.

mit Enter müsste es so gehen:

```
function seitenwechsel(){
  	if(event.keyCode==13)
	{
        window.location.href = "seite.html";
	}
}
```

im body das einfügen:

```
onKeydown="seitenwechsel()"
```


----------



## con-f-use (24. August 2005)

Allerdings geht es so deutlich besser, denn dann funktioniert es auch im IE und dem Gecko. Außerdem wird so die Seite erst geöffnet, wenn Enter wirklich gedrückt wurde.


```
<script type="text/javascript">
 
 	function seitenwechsel(code){
 		  if (code==13) {
 			window.location.href = "seite.html";
 		}
 	}
 
 </script>
 
 <body onkeyup="seitenwechsel(event.keyCode?event.keyCode:event.which)">
```


----------

